# Lafarge Drywall Reviews?



## Hoof Hearted (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Lowes has a new product Lafarge gypsum board at what looks like a good price. I think a 1/2"x4x12' is about $7. Anyone used it or heard of being used? If so, how would you rate it?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Hung alot of that board, no different than all the other stuff out there. We've had alot of that here in Florida.Think they bought some celotex plants about 7-8 yrs ago.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I just hung about 50 sheets the Lafarge 1/2" ceiling board.
It seamed kind of mushy. Usg is way better IMHO.


----------



## Hoof Hearted (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think I've used before with some success too. I'll make sure to definitely use 5/8 for ceilings. Can't say I've put any 1/2 on the ceilings that didn't feel a little bouncy to me anyway. Then again I could probably break 3/4 just trying to stand it up. Much respect fellers. I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

LaFarge is great for select fill or crushing run.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Lafarge is awful. I specifically make a note on my order sheets "DO NOT SEND ANY LAFARGE". Either USG or National Gyp.

There are a few small issues such as being soft as another poster mentioned, and blowouts..but the main issue....ITS NOT THE CORRECT SIZE!!!

We got Lafarge 3x on three different projects because there was no specific spec and my supply house had the best deal on it. Each time we used it, the boards measured 47 3/4"x 119 5/8-3/4". That 1/4-3/8" really screws you up at the end of your wall or soffit.

The first time I thought it was just a manufacturing defect in the shipment. The second time, I thought it was possibly from the same shipment, since the job orders were close together. The THIRD time, I called and asked what was going on, and they said it was a recently delivered shipment. At that point I knew it was the product in general.

A buddy of mine has experienced the same issue. Some guys don't care, they'll mud any gap, and that's ok. But personally I don't want a huge defect in my wall or having to install meaningless fillers because of something as insane as the board not being the correct size.

Personally, I'd stay away from it, but if you haven't had any problems with it than have at it, just check the sizes when it comes off the cart/boom.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

The green and the purple are definitely workable (As long as you stay away from the boxed mud. For some reason it's a lot softer. Too soft). Stay away from the gold lid. I would do all fills with Sheetrock ez sand. Lafarge also spreads better with less pocking. Overall USG is better but Lafarge isn't that bad. It doesn't stand up to a sander as well. But if your brushes have some miles and you use a worn 220 you should have no problem.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> The green and the purple are definitely workable (As long as you stay away from the boxed mud. For some reason it's a lot softer. Too soft). Stay away from the gold lid. I would do all fills with Sheetrock ez sand. Lafarge also spreads better with less pocking. Overall USG is better but Lafarge isn't that bad. It doesn't stand up to a sander as well. But if your brushes have some miles and you use a worn 220 you should have no problem.


Wait, I thought we were talking about Lafarge DRYWALL?

If we were discussing Lafarge COMPOUND, than that's a whole 'nother beast.

I am confused.:confused1:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

"Lafarge is awful. I specifically make a note on my order sheets "DO NOT SEND ANY LAFARGE". Either USG or National Gyp."

MudMaster one of the guys we sub from has given the same orders but Edgemont and MidAtlantic both still slip that garbage into the load somewhere every time. And its usually damaged even when the Sheetrock and Gold Bond isn't.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Rockhound said:


> "Lafarge is awful. I specifically make a note on my order sheets "DO NOT SEND ANY LAFARGE". Either USG or National Gyp."
> 
> MudMaster one of the guys we sub from has given the same orders but Edgemont and MidAtlantic both still slip that garbage into the load somewhere every time. And its usually damaged even when the Sheetrock and Gold Bond isn't.



It's pure crap Don, as you know. Live and learn, as trying a new product never hurt anyone, but I'll gladly spend an extra $1.00 or so a sqft for USG or National Gyp.

I actually have come to prefer National Gyp lately, it's a good board (No! drywall is not just drywall!).

I still after all this time have to spec "SEND NO LAFARGE", or the good old boys @ Eldersburg will find a way to get it on my site, broken corners and all.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive used it a few times, never had any issues. most times if sheets are damaged that ive seen it had to do with shipping. in that case we recieved credit or they sent out fresh sheets.

besides that just getting used to the different color tear away paper on the ends when going to grab the right thickness for reno situations..


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> Wait, I thought we were talking about Lafarge DRYWALL?
> 
> If we were discussing Lafarge COMPOUND, than that's a whole 'nother beast.
> 
> I am confused.:confused1:


OOPS my bad. What do you expect from a finisher? I haven't used the boards at all. Most of my jobs have to be boomed in and Lowes doesn't accommodate. I only have one supplier who carries Lafarge board and I just refuse to deal with him for personal reasons. As a finisher I prefer USG or National gyp. Goldbond is OK. I stay away from everything else. I also have a warehouse that I have stocked with extra board for smaller jobs. So I don't deal with Lowes or Home Depot for material. I do use them for other things so I do check in from time to time.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoof Hearted said:


> Thanks guys. I think I've used before with some success too. I'll make sure to definitely use 5/8 for ceilings. Can't say I've put any 1/2 on the ceilings that didn't feel a little bouncy to me anyway.


Yeah I agree Hoof. This paticular job was an insurance job and there was already 1/2" on the ceiling before and it all wasn't being replaced. The drywall wasn't bouncy it was like the rock was easy to squeeze, not crisp or hard like normal drywall.:confused1:



BUTCHERMAN said:


> Most of my jobs have to be boomed in and Lowes doesn't accommodate. I only have one supplier who carries Lafarge board and I just refuse to deal with him for personal reasons. As a finisher I prefer USG or National gyp. Goldbond is OK. I stay away from everything else. I also have a warehouse that I have stocked with extra board for smaller jobs. So I don't deal with Lowes or Home Depot for material. I do use them for other things so I do check in from time to time.


Mine came from my supplier. From then on, I tell them no lafarge!:furious:


----------

